
Show HN: Min Slack – A Minimal Slack Client in a Chrome Extension Popup - nilch
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/min-slack/jiljhhmbanlpahbpfjfibcoggpfoanlf?hl=en
======
rot25
I've been waiting for someone to make this. Multiple team support would be
amazing!

